# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Janulla Rapi për djalin e saj

## janulla

Ju pershendes te gjitheve pa perjashtim. Ju uroj te gjitheve shendet dhe lumturi kudo qe jeni.




---Kam bërë një krim të rëndë

I dëgjoj gurët për mua të flasin,
I shikoj pemët me gisht më tregojnë,
Shtangem se retë ja marrin vrapit
Ndërsa yjet në korr më padisin: Fajtor!
I tillë jam,
Por nuk bëra mëkat,
as faj pa dashje apo gabim...
Unë bëra një krim!
PO, dashurova
Kam bërë një krim të rëndë,
Një krim të rëndë sa unë e di,




Renato ishte 18 vjec, kur u dashurua me Gresa Kadarene, vajza e shkrimtarit te njohur Ismail Kadare. Por do te ishte pikerisht kjo ndjenje e paster dhe e cilter e nje te riu ndaj fqinjes se tij, qe do ti shkaterronte krejt jeten. Nje djale i talentuar, nxenes ne liceun artistik per violine, renato kishte dhe nje talent tjeter te fhehur:aktrimin. ne moshen 13 vjecare ai u zgjodh nga Kinostudioja per te luatur ne filmin 'Gunat permbi telat' ndersa ne moshen 16 vjecare ai ishte ne krah me akyoret e medhenj te kinemase ne filmin 'Mesonjetorja". Eshte pikerisht ai djali i pellumbave qe ne skenen e filmit vritet nga tuqit per te mbrojtur mesonjetoren.
E megjithate violina, filmi dhe dashuria do te shenonin castet e bukura  te jetes se Renatos, sepse me pas per te do te vijonin vuajtjet dhe shkaterimi. Nje ndjenje dashurie  per te cilen renatua provoi policine, rrahjet. internimi dhe me ne fund perfundimi  ne spitalin psiqiatrik te Elbasanit. I vetmi faj i tij, ishte se dashuroj vajzen e te madhit Kadare, ndersa ai ishte biri i nje shitseje ushqimore.

Pershendetje Janulla

----------


## Leila

Zonja Janulla, jam e interesuar te di se cili ishte qendrimi i Greses atehere dhe tani? Po me Renaton, c'behet? Shoket e tij te vjeter e kujtojne me mall dhe dhembshuri. Kam degjuar fjalet me te mira per te. Ju uroj gjithe te mirat juve dhe Renatos, po ashtu.

----------


## janulla

E dashur Leila. Tani qe po shkruaj eshte ora afer 12 e nates. Renaton e ka zene gjumi  shpejt nga ilacet . Per ne te rroje Amerika qe na dha ndihmen me te madhe .qe as ne ender se kishim pare.Doktore te famshen e mjekuan sa qe ai vazhdoi kollegjin 3 vjet , dhe nje dite ra ne depresion , i preu ilacet duke me thene : O nula pse gjithe jeten do vazhdoje duke pire keto ilace ? nderpreu shkollen , por tani filloi ti pije prap ilacet. O zot them moj Leila :perqeshje: se ju shkrua fati kaq i keq qe kur njohu ate vajze. Sa per qendrimin e Greses ne ate kohe vetedihet,perdersa ajo pranoi nga frika e te jatit te abortonte femijen e saje ne barke 6 muajsh djale sepse i jati e detyroi , nje kohesishte dhe me dashjen e saj te martohej me djalin e LLazar Siliqit. Sa mbaj mende ajo e donte Renaton por skenaret qe pregatiti Kadareja ishin shume te renda..........Te gjithe shoket e vjeter te Renatos i mbaj mende dhe ju uroje te gjithe te mirat.

Te pershendes Janulla

----------


## Lemon tea

> I ndiej rreziqet e atyre shtigjeve,
> qe s`njohin rregulla, kufij,meshire, 
> qe jane GJITHNJE KUNDER TE GJITHA LIGJEVE,
> qe mund te SHKATERROJNE DHE ENDRREN ME TE LIRE



çfare te thuash me teper se kaq..
asgje s'mund te thuhet  me shkoqur  e me paster. 
suksese autorit dhe shume respekt per ate qe ai eshte.

----------


## orkida

Si jeni zonja janulla. Une jam nje studente ketu ne amerik dhe ne nje menyre ose ne nje tjeter arrij te lidhem me situaten tuaj. Si te gjith familjet aristokrate dhe familja ime u perndoq nga regjimi komunist. 
Ne familjen time u vrane 7 vete njeri nga te cilet kishte pasur nje dashuri te ndaluar me nje zonje ruse. E kuptoj se si mund te jeni ndjere ne ato momente sepse nje nga gjerat qe ai regjim bente shume mire ishte te poshteronte njerzit sa me shume te ishte e mundur per te plotesuar egon dhe vleresimin e ulet per vetveten. Jam e bindur se Renato ka merituar shume me shume se aq. Juve nuk duhet te merziteni sepse jeta vazhdon dhe poezite e Renatos e pasqyrojne mjaft mire kete. 
I lexoj here pas here vargjet e tij kur jam ne zyre gjithmone me mbushen syt me lot.Jo se me vjen keq per Renaton, sepse birin tuaj zonje e ka nderuar jeta, por me vjen keq per zotin Kadare, mik hipokrit i familjes time per me teper. E them kete sepse duhet te jete shume e veshtire qe ne kete moment te karrieres se tij dhe te se shoqes ai te kete nje skandal te tille qe do ta mbuloj me turp per tere jeten sado shkrimtar i mire qe te jete ai. Jo, qe sipas mendimit tim personal duke lexuar lloje te ndryshme literature nuk mendoj se ka ndonje gje te vecante.
Zonje ju uroj gjith te mirat juve dhe familjes tuaj.
Nqs keni mundesi te postoni te tjera vargje te Renatos ju lutem bejeni. 
Me reskpekt shume te madh 
orkida

----------


## dodoni

Kadare ndoshta e ka bere kete nga frika se do perfundoj si Mehmet Shehu por sido qe te jete eshte plotesisht e paarsyeshme dhe e zbeh shume edhe gjithe vepren dhe arritjet e Kadarese. Njeriu para se te jete intelektual, shkrimtar, gjeni, etj. duhet te jete njeri se pari, nese e humb humanitetin e vet, atehere tjerat nuk kane rendesi shume. 

I uroj gjithe te mirat familjes suaj dhe sherim te shpejte e suksese Renatos.

----------


## djaliepirotas

Janulla Rapi mos u ligeshto
koha eshte si deti qe nuk mban gje brenda. Vjen dita dhe e nxjerr ne siperfaqe.   E kisha lexuar kete histori te treguar nga ty ne internet dhe sdi pse mu kujtua nje novele e Stefan Cvajgut ku nje grua, nje nene rrefen fatin e vete dhe te birit te saj te mbaruar, njeriut qe ja shkaterroi jeten. Vec ka nje ndryshim ketu . Ai njeri ne novelen e Cvajgut mundet te mos jete edhe aq shume fajtor sa c'eshte ne kete rast Kadare per ju dhe familjen tuaj. Ju tregoni ketu kalvarin e jetes suaj dhe une te besoj per sa thua. Ato zbardhin anet e padukshme  te  kadarese qe gjithe kohen eshte perpjekur te shkoje qiqrat ne hell , ti nxjerre prap e prap ti shkoje. Shohim se si te jane hedhur ne gryke segmentet me agresive te diktatures gjoja per te mbrojtur nderin e Kadarese. A nuk ju hodhen keshtu ne gryke edhe poetit  Bilal Xhaferri sepse  guxoi te kritikonte te perkedhelurin? Por fatkeqesisht per kadarene dhe fatmiresisht per ju, kohet kane ndryshuar. 
Une te besoj ty Janulla. Shpreh keqardhjen time per kete histori dhe dritherohem nga cinizmi....dhe nga ata qe mundohen ta mbrojne kete cinizem.

----------


## Benson&Hedges

Para dy diteve hapa nje teme per sa i perket shtypit te diteteve te fundit mbi Kadarene. Me te vertete nuk e dija qe do gjeja me shume shkrime te hershme per sa i perket historise se dhimbshme te familjes Rrapi. Kam lexuar me vemendje kohet e fundit te gjitha shkrimet ose me mire replikat midis Kadarese dhe personaliteteve te tjere. Personalisht gjithmone kam pasur si nje neveri mbi opinionet e Kadarese apo qendrimin e tij per sa i perket shume qeshtejeve qofte profesionale apo kombetare.Kjo e fundit dmth qe Une e mora vesh mbase vone sepse me sa shikoj historia e familjes Rrapi paska pase rrenje te thella me ka shfaq nje urrejtje dhe nje perbuzje jashtezakonisht te pamase ndaj nje personaliteti shqiptar qe ka bere per vete shume te apasionuar per letersine.

Eshte teper e dhimbshme historia e familjes Rrapi, plage qe vetem pikon dashuria e Renatos.

Kam pasur fatin e mire qe dikur para disa viteve jam takuar me nje albanolog ne Lyon te Frances, gjithashtu dhe perkthyes i disa veprave te Kadarese, njekohesisht me nje origjine shume te larget nga jugu i shqiperise. Pasi me dhuroi dy volumet e sapo perkthyera te veprave me te mira te Kadarese me pyeti nese isha e gezuar se ne fakt jo shume kush mund te arrinte te kishte ne dore dicka te tille, dhe  une me te thene te drejten u ndjeva shume ngushte sepse jo vetem qe nuk kisha pas deshire te lexoja romanet e tija por nuk e di pse kisha gjithmone ngurrim. Dhe pas disa sekondova ju pergjigja " shpresoj te jete ketu romani "Kronike ne Gur" i vetmi qe kisha lexuar. Albanologu me shikoj nje here ne sy dhe me nje nenqeshje mu pergjigj. *"Lisi i madh gjithmone ja pengon diellin* *lisave te vegjel"* me te thene te drejten per momentin sa here kisha pyetur veten c'ne kjo pergjigje?? pastaj thosha mbase nuk ma ka kuptuar mire shqipen time se helbete albanolog jo shqiptar. Kishte te drejte shume te drejte.Gjitmone ne fakt i kam ne veshe fjalet e tij sa here degjoj emrin e Kadarese.

----------


## Eagle

> Albanologu me shikoj nje here ne sy dhe me nje nenqeshje mu pergjigj. *"Lisi i madh gjithmone ja pengon diellin* *lisave te vegjel"* me te thene te drejten per momentin sa here kisha pyetur veten c'ne kjo pergjigje?? pastaj thosha mbase nuk ma ka kuptuar mire shqipen time se helbete albanolog jo shqiptar. Kishte te drejte shume te drejte.Gjitmone ne fakt i kam ne veshe fjalet e tij sa here degjoj emrin e Kadarese.



sa te dush me bast qe ti as tani se ke  idene ca ka dashe te thote ai miku
dukesh qe ke probleme perceptimi...gjynah, alamet goce.

----------


## Endrrimtari

Pasi qe u be publik ky skandal, apo me sakte te them krim, me autor hic me pak se shkrimtarin Ismail Kadarene, bej cudi pse gjithe keta gazetare, gjithe keto mediume nuk i kerkojne interviste Ismajl Kadarese, te shpjegoje gjithcka, te jape pergjigje per gjithe kete ceshtje dhe nese i ka mbetur nje trohe ndergjegjie t'i kerkoje falje Renatos dhe nenes se tij.

Dua te di nese Gresa ka dhene ndonje opinion keto kohet e fundit, apo eshte strukur nje gjirin e "familjes se re" ( te krijuar mbi nje tragjedi ) dhe nuk i ben per nje njeri i cili vuan dhe sot dashurine e shkuar me pasojat me te keqija te mundshme. 

Ismajl Kadare kam nje pyetje per ty

Kur ke shkruar per gjithe ato histori te mpleksura edhe me krimin, a ke menduar per krimin tend qe ke bere ?


S'mund te te mos pyes edhe si ke mundur te jesh kaq i qete dhe te japesh opinion per probleme te ndryshme perfshire dhe per tragjedine e vendit tim-Kosoves ???!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bebushja

pershendetje
Kohet e fundit eshte folur shum mbi  faktin e vajzes se kadares dhe Renatos
Po ta lexosh vertet te ngjall nje ndjeje jo te mire per Kadaren dhe dhimbje  per Renaton dhe nenen e tij.POR,,,,,,,,,,, . Shifni me kujdes,eshte dicka me e thelle,se sa duket ne skenar kjo histori,,,,,,,.

----------


## PRI-LTN

Pershendetje zonja Janulla!
Sapo perfundoi emisioni Top Story, ku ju dhe djali juaj Renato ishit protagoniste. E degjova me vemendje gjithe dramen qe keni kaluar dhe me vjen shume keq per ju e sidomos per Renaton. I uroj atij qe te mos kete me nevoje per ato ilace dhe te gjeje nje nuse qe ta doje njesoj si ka dashur Gresen dhe te beje shume femije.
Krijova nje respekt te madh per ju dhe ju uroj gjithe te mirat!

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Sapo ndoqa intervisten  znj Rrapi ne tv...!

Ndjeva shumë dhimbje për Renaton... por fatkeqësisht mbeta shumë skeptike për T' ëmën! 

Nganjëherë kur duam të ndihmojmë njerëzit tanë duket më e udhës rezervimi nga shpalosja publike; megjithatë seicili merr vendimet e veta! 

Cfarë i ka ndodhur Renatos është e dhimbshme sa s'ka ku te vejë më. Për më tepër m'u duk viktimë i dyanshëm... Mbase përshtypje e gabuar nga ana ime; mua kjo shije më mbeti! 

Duke përfytyruar veten ne një situatë të tillë, mendoj se do preferoja ti rregulloja këto çështje sa më ligjërisht, duke dërguar para ligji fajtorët, por dhe sa më heshtësisht, duke dashur të mbroja shëndetin dhe rehabilitimin e fëmijës tim! 

Ështe e komplikuar si çështje. Shpresoj ti jipet zgjidhja më e mirë. 

Me respekt dhe dhimbje për këtë familje

Elna!

----------


## murik

Edhe une ndaj mendimin me ty Elna,por nuk besoj se mendon keshtu edhe sindikalistet dhe peshkopet e moralit ne forumin shqiptar e me gjere.Pune shqiptaresh,pune .....

----------


## jessi89

> pershendetje
> Kohet e fundit eshte folur shum mbi  faktin e vajzes se kadares dhe Renatos
> Po ta lexosh vertet te ngjall nje ndjeje jo te mire per Kadaren dhe dhimbje  per Renaton dhe nenen e tij.POR,,,,,,,,,,, . Shifni me kujdes,eshte dicka me e thelle,se sa duket ne skenar kjo histori,,,,,,,.


...mbeshtes mendimin e Bebushes 100%...

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

Kjo teme, me teper tingellon si nje reklamim deshtakesh, te cilet kerkojne famen e humbur. Le ta shikojme paksa nga kendveshtrimi tjeter, edhe nqs Kadareja ka qene personi i cili ka internuar familjen ne fjale, (e cila nga menyra se si po i ben publicitet kesaj ngjarjeje, denigrohet ne dekompozim per mendimin tim), perseri kjo ka qene shume pak. Po te isha une ne vendin e Kadarese, jo vetem ne ate kohe, por edhe ne ditet e sotme, do ta kisha tredhur vete ate kodoshin, dhe ... do t'ia kisha dhuruar testikujt e shkermoqur ne dore, dhe ... nuk do te ndienja asnje lloj pendimi. 

Faktikisht, kete histori e kam degjuar per here te pare ne 1998, dhe .. ne ate kohe nuk kam pasur asnje mendim percaktues se kush ka qene fajtori. Por ..., sot ne epoken e reklamizimit, te kerkimit me kembengulje te fames, te komercializimit te ngjarjeve krejt banale, kur shoh se nje ngjarje e tille priti se paku 15 vjet per t'u berre publike, per te berre buje, per tu riperseritur mes perpunimesh te vrazhda amtoreske lotueso-mallengjyese, mes ninullash pseudo-vajtuese tejet monotone, te nje ngjarje krejt normale per ate kohe. C'duhet te thone ata mijera te persekutuar te tjere, te ekzekutuar per nje fjale goje, te internuar per dekada te terra?!?! 

Habitem se si disa ketu manipulohen kaq lehte, dhe ... primitivisht krijojne nje binom "shenjtesh" - Shen Janulla Gjuhe-briskun & Shen Renato Bejtexhiun. Por, ... prej kohesh ve re se shume prej jush jane dore-leshuar, ne kete kend-veshtrim besoj se kur te beheni prinder ju fare thjeshte do t'i lejoni femijet tuaj te lidhin jeten me te parin person, ... takojne ne jete, (pak rrendesi ka se kush eshte ai person, familja e tij, e te tjera gjera si keto.) P.sh sa prej jush do te deshironin te kishin per vjere nje grua gjuhe-brisk si "shen"- Janulla"?!

Nga ana tjeter, kemi edhe "shen"-Renaton, i cili keto kohet e fundit eshte berre varrmihes dhe paska c'groposur nga thellesia e imagjinates se tij, bejte plot plogeshti dhimbjesh, te cilat vijne thjesht nga injoranca e tij. Le te tregohemi te sinqerte!!! ... Cili prej nesh nuk ka ngacmuar te pakten nje femer ne adoleshence, kush prej nesh nuk ka ndaluar te pakten nje krijese femrore ne rruge, (per krahu), ... e sa e sa aventura te tjera - hej, keto i japin lezet adoleshences. Po sa prej nesh kane qene aq budallenj, aq injorante sa te bejne akte te tilla ne hyrja e pallatit te vajzes, dhe ..., per me teper sa ta lene shtatzene nje vajze ne ate moshe, e pikerisht ne ate kohe kur "gishti tregues" ishin menyra me vrastare identifikuese, sidomos per femrat. 

Sa per Kadarene, per te cilin kam respekt vetem per disa libra me esse te shkruar ne kohen e diktatures, si psh "Eskili ky humbes i madh", "Autobiografia e popullit time ne vargje", "Ardhja e Migjenit ne Letersine shqipe", apo " Ftese ne studio" - ne kete trumbetim harbut ndaj tij e shoh vetem si prind, dhe i jap 1000% te drejte, ne cfare do lloj veprimi, ... mund te kete ndermarre.

----------


## jessi89

...po ate sportistin e Dinamos qe e kishte te dashur ajo dhe e futi ne burg me pretendimin qe me kapi me zor a e din Ajo?

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

> ...po ate sportistin e Dinamos qe e kishte te dashur ajo dhe e futi ne burg me pretendimin qe me kapi me zor a e din Ajo?


Prandaj, ...  me ca femra nuk duhet te ngaterrohet njeriu, dhe ... ketu perfshihesh edhe ti. 

Ti zogu, kerkon domosdoshmerisht vemendje?! ... Por mos harro se, ... ndryshe nga c'thote perralla, Ujku e hengri Kesulkuqen!

Nuk e di se sa kenaqesi do te te ngjallte fakti, se nje dite te bukur, sikurse ti po ben tani, dikush tjeter do te te numuronte dashnoret apo do te shpikte disa rreth teje.

----------


## uj me gaz

> Kjo teme, me teper tingellon si nje reklamim deshtakesh, te cilet kerkojne famen e humbur. Le ta shikojme paksa nga kendveshtrimi tjeter, edhe nqs Kadareja ka qene personi i cili ka internuar familjen ne fjale, (e cila nga menyra se si po i ben publicitet kesaj ngjarjeje, denigrohet ne dekompozim per mendimin tim), perseri kjo ka qene shume pak. Po te isha une ne vendin e Kadarese, jo vetem ne ate kohe, por edhe ne ditet e sotme, do ta kisha tredhur vete ate kodoshin, dhe ... do t'ia kisha dhuruar testikujt e shkermoqur ne dore, dhe ... nuk do te ndienja asnje lloj pendimi.


o ujku, po do vinte janulla pastaj e do te te priste putrat e s'do shkruje dot as ne forum dhe edhe asaj nuk do i vinte hic keq. por besoj se ti e kupton, qe nje zhvillim i tille do ishte de facto deshtimi yt si prind.  




> Faktikisht, kete histori e kam degjuar per here te pare ne 1998, dhe .. ne ate kohe nuk kam pasur asnje mendim percaktues se kush ka qene fajtori. Por ..., sot ne epoken e reklamizimit, te kerkimit me kembengulje te fames, te komercializimit te ngjarjeve krejt banale, kur shoh se nje ngjarje e tille priti se paku 15 vjet per t'u berre publike, per te berre buje, per tu riperseritur mes perpunimesh te vrazhda amtoreske lotueso-mallengjyese, mes ninullash pseudo-vajtuese tejet monotone, te nje ngjarje krejt normale per ate kohe. C'duhet te thone ata mijera te persekutuar te tjere, te ekzekutuar per nje fjale goje, te internuar per dekada te terra?!?!


dhe serish i ngaterron mollet me dardhat. une them se sado monotone, amatoreske e banale qofte ajo ngjarje eshte shembulli me i mire per te kuptuar se pari asimetrine poshteruese e jo vetem vulgare jo, por cnjerezore te asaj kohe dhe zhvillimin e saj ne kohe. ti flet per te persekutuar e internuar duke i mare si shembuj admirimi per heshtjen e stoicizmin e tyre. besoj se ti dhe ata mijera te persekutuar te asaj kohe do hidheshit permbys sikur xhelatet e asaj kohe te cmohen sot e kesaj dite si krenaria e kombit e identitetit tend, gje qe jo pak njerez e bejne akoma. 




> Habitem se si disa ketu manipulohen kaq lehte, dhe ... primitivisht krijojne nje binom "shenjtesh" - Shen Janulla Gjuhe-briskun & Shen Renato Bejtexhiun. Por, ... prej kohesh ve re se shume prej jush jane dore-leshuar, ne kete kend-veshtrim besoj se kur te beheni prinder ju fare thjeshte do t'i lejoni femijet tuaj te lidhin jeten me te parin person, ... takojne ne jete, (pak rrendesi ka se kush eshte ai person, familja e tij, e te tjera gjera si keto.) P.sh sa prej jush do te deshironin te kishin per vjere nje grua gjuhe-brisk si "shen"- Janulla"?!


nuk eshte ceshtje manipulimi ky or mik. kadarete kishin te pakten 120 000 menyra te tjera per te shmangur nje lidhje te tille, secila prej tyre te pakten nje grime me humane se ajo qe ata zgjodhen per t'a hequr qafe. humanizmi i tyre i shprehur ne ate qe bene nuk e tejkalon aspak ate te kryebektashiut te kryepocaqisur, i cili permori per dekada te tera nje popull te tere. xhelati mbetet xhelat, ne ke nje, dy apo qindra e mijra ne ndergjegje.  




> Nga ana tjeter, kemi edhe "shen"-Renaton, i cili keto kohet e fundit eshte berre varrmihes dhe paska c'groposur nga thellesia e imagjinates se tij, bejte plot plogeshti dhimbjesh, te cilat vijne thjesht nga injoranca e tij. Le te tregohemi te sinqerte!!! ... Cili prej nesh nuk ka ngacmuar te pakten nje femer ne adoleshence, kush prej nesh nuk ka ndaluar te pakten nje krijese femrore ne rruge, (per krahu), ... e sa e sa aventura te tjera - hej, keto i japin lezet adoleshences. Po sa prej nesh kane qene aq budallenj, aq injorante sa te bejne akte te tilla ne hyrja e pallatit te vajzes, dhe ..., per me teper sa ta lene shtatzene nje vajze ne ate moshe, e pikerisht ne ate kohe kur "gishti tregues" ishin menyra me vrastare identifikuese, sidomos per femrat.


eh shqiptaret e gjore. u duhet te kalojne ne pak kohe revolucionet shpirterore qe te tjeret i kane kaluar ne qindra vite. nuk e di se c'te shtyn ose te ka shtyre ty or mik te kerkosh pranine e nje vajze ne krah tend. nese te ka ardhur nga brenda trupit e shpirtit ka qene e natyrshme dhe si e tille aspak e demshme, persa kohe dhe vajza qe ka qene ne krah tend e ka ndier te natyrshme te jete krah teje. e kur je ndare pervec ca dhimbkave ah e uh shpirterore ke kuptuar se te pakten njeri prej ju te dyve nuk e ndiente me si te natyrshme lidhjen tuaj. nuk eshte dhimbja e adoleshentit per nje dashuri te humbur, qe e ben interesante kete histori. jane dhimbja e shkaktuar ndaj nje populli te tere e per me teper makinacionet per t'a fshehur, zhdukur e servirur me 120 000 "vlera" te tjera vetem e vetem qe xhelati te dale pa lagur. ne fund fare fare fare do i duhet dhe atij te perballet me ndergjegjen e tij. si njeri i uroj te mos thyhet prej saj.




> Sa per Kadarene, per te cilin kam respekt vetem per disa libra me esse te shkruar ne kohen e diktatures, si psh "Eskili ky humbes i madh", "Autobiografia e popullit time ne vargje", "Ardhja e Migjenit ne Letersine shqipe", apo " Ftese ne studio" - ne kete trumbetim harbut ndaj tij e shoh vetem si prind, dhe i jap 1000% te drejte, ne cfare do lloj veprimi, ... mund te kete ndermarre


pac femije te dashur e te mencur o njeri i mire.

----------


## macipaci

te shtrengoj doren uji - me - gaz....me le pa koment...

----------

